# new kindle _ how to buy / download books



## arunn (Nov 22, 2016)

i am in bahrain, and bought a kindle 8th generation from virgin stores in bahrain, after i registered and used my indian debit card details, but now i am not able to buy any books, either it shows "0 titles available or currently unavailable, please guide how can i buy books from kindle only, or is there anything else i have to do, m confused


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly how to answer your question, but someone else may be able to. It would help to know a few things:

What country are you located in?
Do you have an Amazon Account? In what store (your home country, or some other?)
To what account is the kindle registered?

A couple of things that people have found in the past may be coming in to play.

The country you are physically in, may or may not have an Amazon store. If it DOES, and your register a kindle, your default is that store. If it does NOT, your default is the US store and that's the only place you can buy books. So if the device is registered in some other store, it may very well show that there are no books available to you. 

So, if I'm understanding you correctly, you have an Amazon account with Amazon INDIA, and that's the account your kindle is registered to. But you're living in Bahrain, which is where you bought your kindle. I suspect there is no Amazon Bahrain, so it's automatically sending you to the US store, where you do not have an account. 

Assuming the Indian Store is similar to the US store, there should be a section under 'your account' called Manage Your Kindle and Devices. If you go there and click the 'settings' tab, and scroll down a bit, there should be a way to set your 'home country'. It's possible that if you set it to India, that will let you buy from Amazon India . . . but because of the automatic default to US for Bahrain, you may have to contact Amazon to get it to work.

We do have some other international members here; with luck one of them will be able to offer more insights.

Welcome to Kboards!


----------



## arunn (Nov 22, 2016)

Well, thank a lot,
its sorted now, I can see the books availability and the prices as well.

just another Q's - when I buy books using my kindle, they will be available on kindle to read and not be shipped to my billing address, correct ?
or if not, please advice how to make sure.

thanks again,,,,your support is much appreciated !

Regards


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

arunn said:


> Well, thank a lot,
> its sorted now, I can see the books availability and the prices as well.
> 
> just another Q's - when I buy books using my kindle, they will be available on kindle to read and not be shipped to my billing address, correct ?
> ...


As long as you're buying in the format labeled "kindle", yes, they'll be in your kindle library and downloadable to your device. You actually CAN buy paper books (and other stuff) from an eInk kindle, but it's not obvious how to do so and a rather tedious process using the 'experimental' browser; you certainly can't do it by accident.


----------



## arunn (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks, Ann !!


----------



## stevenbright (Aug 4, 2016)

Just make sure it is the kindle version of books you order for, and they will be promptly delivered to your kindle device. I do hope you enjoy your new device to the fullest. Happy reading!


----------

